# Another Fiskars Post



## AmateurSawer (Nov 23, 2020)

Several years ago,my son bought a Fiskars black handle splitter.Since it's around a 36" handle,I assume it's a Super Splitter.
Both of us tried it and were less than impressed at the time.My only trial was on some large maple limbs.
I decided to give it another try since I'm splitting for an inside stove and the 8lb maul is a little large for the smaller splits.Does okay,just overkill.
I have some ash I cut around 14 to 16 inches in length that I split up today.I must admit the Fiskars did a good job and was lighter to handle between cuts.I'm still not sure it will handle 15 to 20 inch diameter quartering as well as the 8lb but I will give it a try,at least.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm guessing you want to burn big chunks. Otherwise, why quarter when you can work from the outside inward? I just worked down some 24- 29" ash this way.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Nov 23, 2020)

In my OWB, the larger chunks work well and,require less splitting.
The smaller inside stove works better with the small ones and I could do as you say.


----------

